# Hay rack with feeder



## CollieFlowerWV (Jun 28, 2010)

My husband just got some hay racks for the horses. Can someone tell me how high to mount these things? I usually feed them on the ground, I thought that was the best way to do it, but lost too much hay to being trampled on, etc. I would appreciate any help anyone can give. Thanks,


----------



## Lionrose (Jun 4, 2006)

The lower the better in my humble opinion. 

Hay racks are really for the convenience of horse-owners, not for the convenience of the horse or productive to their health. The absolute worst is feeding hay from an overhead rack. 

Horses are designed to eat off the ground. Their respiratory systems cannot stay clear unless they can put their heads down, and asking them to eat with their heads high is not particularly good for their health. When horses have to reach across and up (instead of down) for their hay, it's not good for their respiratory systems, they get a lot more dust in their noses and eyes, and they also run the risk of getting bits of hay in their eyes, ears. Since the horseâs eye is very large, very delicate, not well protected, extremely susceptible to injury and infection, it's silly to take the risk (for me). So the lower it is the better. Knee height is better than chest height. Saliva production and flow and sinus drainage, jaw alignment, and tooth wear patterns are all improved when the head is lower.

A hay rack can serve to keep the hay in one place, but it's more sensible and healthy to make a corner feeder in the horse's stall by putting short boards across one corner, starting at the stall floor and going up to about two feet off the ground. This small area can serve all the purposes of a hay-rack, but as it will enable the horse to eat in a natural position, it will keep the hay in one place without creating any problems for the horse. 

Personally I wonât use a mounted hay rack. But I do feed hay in round bales in round bale feeders, mostly in the winter, so unfortunately in winter they aren't chewing it with their heads down all the time. They do spend a good bit of time nibbling the sparse pasture grass too, so they are getting some of their forage in the ideal posture. (the pasture posture? lol) They also tend to pull out a bunch then eat it from the ground.

Again just my peon opinion, it donât mean much. Take what you can use and leave the rest.

D


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I love my hay rack. It attaches into the corner of the stall and the bottom of it sits on the floor. It keeps the hay in one place and it's safe...the horse can't step into it, but the horse is essentially eating off the ground.
Keeps her respiratory passages clear and doesn't help build those pesky muscles under the neck.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Lisa, is your hay rack one of the "normal" corner racks, or is it something else? I don't have any hay racks in my stalls, I could just see my horses pooping in them


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

malinda said:


> Lisa, is your hay rack one of the "normal" corner racks, or is it something else? I don't have any hay racks in my stalls, I could just see my horses pooping in them


It's kind of like a big corner shaped thick, grey, hard plastic tub. The widest part is chest high and it tapers down to the floor. it has lots of holes for chaff to sift out. There is also a little section on top where you can feed grain or loose minerals.


----------

